# The Hub- Torchwood Fan group!!!



## S.K (Dec 25, 2008)

Torchwood does not have enough love. Its probably my favourite show in TV, no it is my favourite show on TV. Mostly series 2. I love torchwood, witty,clever,full of action and sex. 

Discuss your favourite episodes, characters and whatever else here.

My favourite episode is Exit Wounds (The last of series 2) 
(*Sniff, i'm still getting over that they killed Owen and Tosh...)

Owen was the most clever, sadistic, sarcastic character i've seen...
Sleeper was awesome as well, its like a mini-movie.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 25, 2008)

Captain John is awesome!  Kiss Kiss Bang Bang was the best episode of the whole series. And yes, series 2 is WAY better.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 25, 2008)

I join.

Favourites - no idea. To be honest I can't remember half of them properly.
I'll think it over.


----------



## Astro (Dec 27, 2008)

I'll join. Yes they did get rid of my favourite character, Owen Something borrowed is probably my favourite, either that or Meat. They both have a great plot and have a lot of action in.

I got the Torchwood Series 2 Boxset for christmas. I have not put it down.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll join.
I haven't seen all of the episodes because my. parents don't let me. They're really patronising me by saying "They're too scary". >_>

I really like it from the episodes I have seen, though.


----------

